# Bionic Fish Finder



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Anyone seen the infomercial for the BIONIC FISH FINDER? It's a handheld fish finder that looks like it was invented around the time PONG was.

I'd love to see if the thing really works. 8)


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey Chris....Pong? You know your old if you were able to play Pong when it was invented. That would be a fish finder to see.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

It probably wouldn't be a bad idea for some one in a float tube or a little duck boat.


----------

